# Surprise!!!



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

*Hurray!!!*

Thats great news that hubby gave in and you got your girl. She is adorable and looks so small compared to Wrigley. lol How old is she ? Did you figure out a name yet?


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

She is 9 1/2 weeks old. The name is still up in the air but my three year old insists her name is "Laya" because he loves Lego Star Wars. My oldest got to name Wrigley so Laya may stick...not sure yet.
I wish I could get a better picture of her standing with Wrigley - she fits under him perfectly. It is funny. But everytime I reach for the camera, she darts off. (And Wriggs jumps me!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

That's great news...your wish came true.
She looks so tiny and adorable.
More pictures...please!!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Laya is a very cute name. My son is wild about Star Wars too. I actually really like Laya for female Poodle. Sounds unique!

Tell your little guy good job on the naming!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Aww, she is absolutely adorable and so very feminine. I am very partial to lighter colored poos. My guy started out cream with birght apricot and I fully expected him to lighten up to cream. His apricot did lighten up to rich champagne and all of him turned to champagne instead of light cream. I just love his color, but I didn't expect it.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*Whooooo!!!*

Yay!!!! I'm so happy for you! Thats great. She is soooo pretty! Hope the entire family loves their new little sister!

CONGRATS!

is your hubby going to get to cash in his brownie points or does he save them up??:tongue:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats ! I am still working on my bf lol She is so cute I love her face.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What an adorable girl!!! Congrats! I love the name Laya, also. Look forward to see "growing up" pics of that little sweety.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wonderpup - I soooo owe him. He plans to cash in big over this one.LOL But that's okay cause I have my little girl! YEA!!!
Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

She is soooooooo very cute. I am sure that she and Wrigley are going to have a ball playing with each other.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

she is gorgeous! so tiny and feminine. I know exactly how you feel! They worth just about anything.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG I am so happy for you. This is awsome. She is so pretty


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

...and they are so worth it!


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

I am so happy for you. She is adorable. I wanna hug her.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, you miss a couple of days around here and you really miss a lot! Congratulations on your new addition. She's just adorable.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I probably said something in another thread but she is just gorgeous. If we didn't already have the two dogs I'd soooooo be in the market for another spoo, ohh well I'll be devestated when Locky goes to rainbow bridge and hopefully it won't be for a while, so I will just have to live vicariously through you lot :smile


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> I probably said something in another thread but she is just gorgeous. If we didn't already have the two dogs I'd soooooo be in the market for another spoo, ohh well I'll be devestated when Locky goes to rainbow bridge and hopefully it won't be for a while, so I will just have to live vicariously through you lot :smile



Oh Blue Fox....how can you live with only two dogs. I feel incomplete with only two...like my house just isn't full enough. 

Then again, my neighbors call me the crazy dog girl so maybe Im the weird one. lol I wouldn't change a thing though!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

We have three (one is a four year old Golden Retriever) and if I could, I would be shopping for a white or cream right now. They're not like other breeds who tear the house apart. They have very good manners and sometimes you could forget that they are even inside. i wish.....


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I think Locky loves having T around, and it has given him a new lease on life but I think introducing yet another dog to take more of his Mum's time just wouldn't be fair on the old dog. He is my 'heart dog' and as much as I want a silver I can't do it to him. One day .....


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!! So glad hubby decided to let you bring her home. I know you must be on cloud nine right now. lol
Lots of pictures please.


----------

